# Got the Job, just the visa and everything else to sort



## inky (Nov 3, 2011)

Back in October I applied for an internal advertised position in Auckland. I had 2 telephone interviews and a weeks visit / interview. Luckily yesterday I was offered the position Tried hard not to jump for joy after the call!
Only thing is I have been told I must start the job within 3 months of the contract offer:scared:
As this is a skilled job, this makes it a little easier. I believe I have to filled out an EOI then wait to be picked out of the pool? Would it be better to apply for a temporary visa? Should I use an agent to take the strain off of us?
My OH (a primary school teacher) and I are both excited and slightly worried about what has to be done. Really hoping to be able to get it all done quickly enough to get out to NZ and start living our new lives.
Any one know how long things can take? I think I only get about 105 points, but need to look into this properly.


----------

